# Tetratec PF500?



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi... are two tetratec PF 500's good for a 180 gallon tank? I have a 75 right now with one of these on it.... I have read on the internet these are junk? I have had no problems with mine and I have had it for almost 4 monthes.... thanks!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know anything about the tetratec PF 500, so I can't advise you on that one.
But keep in mind that people are quicker to talk shiz a certain product and vent their frustration/anger in public, than they share the good experiences they had with it.
What I'm trying to say is: if *you* are satisfied with the tetratec, get some more...


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The Tetra500 is a good set up if it doesn't end up leaking on you like mine did. Thats the only quam I have with it. I'm now beyond them and have 2 wet/dry set ups. One for my 80 gallon...and 1 waiting to be used on my 180 acrylic thats soon to arrive.







Again with the Tetra, I don't think 2 of them would be enough to handle a 180 gallon tank anyway...if I were you I'd get a canister filter and a wet/dry. The canister mainly for your carbon media.


----------



## ou8twenty (Feb 8, 2003)

I've had the PF300 for a couple of months in my 40 gallon acrylic and love it. The bio foam 
does a very good job and the water is always crystal clear. Plus, as an added bonus the heater is built in. The only thing is you wanna keep on top of changing your filters.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks... I really have had no problems with the pf500 I think I will stick with them... thanks again! Jake


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

If you like them stick with them. And I also agree that you might need more filtration depending on fish and quantity. I would also throw in a canister.


----------

